# Tracts



## Barney (Nov 15, 2022)

I'm looking for some tracts that show how the original biblical manuscripts compare to other historical documents for reliability.
I remember seeing one many years ago that had a table showing how many more thousands of biblical manuscripts there were compared to other documents.
I have had a few people lately question the reliability of the Bible, one of them being a fairly recent new believer.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 15, 2022)

Tim Challies "visual theology" series had something along those lines a few years ago, If I recall correctly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barney (Nov 15, 2022)

@GulfCoast Presbyterian 
That's great thanks for that.
Incidentally, I typed in 'biblical manuscripts charts' in a search engine and found a great resource for it. I encourage you to take a look but I guess this could be standard teaching at theology college...









Charts - Bible Authenticity






bibleauthenticity.com


----------



## Barney (Nov 15, 2022)

!! I just read the home page of that link and it appears the author of the site doesn't believe in The Trinity so thought I better mention that.
Nonetheless, their stance on the Trinity doesn't mar those charts in the link. 
Regards,
Liam


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2022)

There are some great charts in this debate between Dan Wallace (use his!) and Bart Ehrman (the heretic). They could be turned into tracts.


----------

